# My first Rave order



## cofeek (Mar 18, 2016)

Looking forward to trying these this week


----------



## MarkT (Nov 21, 2015)

If you order over £25, you should get free delivery mate. :

I love the fudge blend and their signature blends.


----------



## cofeek (Mar 18, 2016)

thanks MarkT i realised that after i placed the order.......i had a discount code which took the order under the £25. im looking forward to the fudge blend


----------



## Jack-Jones (Mar 23, 2016)

Not tried Rave before, in fact being a newbie here I havent heard of them prevoiusly. Normally use Happy Donkey, but almost out "down to my last bag of Costa Rican" so I think I'll be sending an order in to Rave soon.


----------



## MarkT (Nov 21, 2015)

cofeek said:


> thanks MarkT i realised that after i placed the order.......i had a discount code which took the order under the £25. im looking forward to the fudge blend


You could give them a call or email them asking them about the order and see if you could change or add to the order. They are very helpful.


----------

